# Overclocking in Intel DG41RQ



## neeraj.beri (Sep 10, 2009)

Anybody who has overclocked his processor on DG41RQ board...
I couldn't find an option.
Please help!!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't bother its an intel board and you will be asking for trouble.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Intel boards don't have overclocking options in the BIOS. Intel's Desktop Control Center doesn't support your board either, so most likely the FSB can't be set via the SMBus.


----------

